# Meetings > Workshops >  Εκδήλωση ενδιαφέροντος για κατασκευή ενός Proxmark 3

## d3X7eR`

Καθώς δεν διαθέτω ολοκληρωμένη γνωση πάνω σε ηλεκτρονικά κυκλώματα, ποστάρω μηπως και ενδιαφεραιτε κανεις με περισσοτερες γνωσεις ώστε να κατασκευάσουμε αυτή την συσκευή! Το άρθρο έπεσε τυχαία στα χέρια μου χαζεύοντας πάνω σε θέματα rfid καρτών και μου φάνηκε πολύ ενδιαφέρον. Το παραθέτω:
https://www.lafargue.name/rubrique63.html και
http://cq.cx/prox.pl 
Επίσης μερικά από τα υλικά που χρειάζονται μπορούμε να τα βρούμε εδώ :
http://proxmark3.com/

Φιλικά, Χρήστος

Υ.Γ. Πωλείται και έτοιμο αλλά δεν είναι εκεί το point  ::

----------

